# ariens push?



## aupc1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Did Ariens make a 2 stage snowblower(not a 2 cycle) that was a push type other then the 2+2 model from years ago( did the 2+2 have air tires or where they like a bicycle tires?)


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't recall what the model number was but they did have a 2 stage. It had hard rubber tires on plastic wheels similar to a lawnmower. Had a 4 stroke I believe the one I saw had a 5 hp


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

> Did Ariens make a 2 stage snowblower(not a 2 cycle) that was a push type other then the 2+2 model from years ago


I dont think so..
but they did make an unusual 2-stage 2-cycle!
it was their "Metro" 937000 series,
Ariens only had four models, and they were only made from 1990 to 1995.








not a very common beastie, but I think a few manufacturers tried them.
Toro also had one for a time, after Ariens, with a more traditional 2-stage style bucket.
probably not very successful..machines without a purpose IMO.



> ( did the 2+2 have air tires or where they like a bicycle tires?)


The only ones I have ever seen all have the "bicycle tires", or small solid tires.
Its possible some with air tires existed, but I highly doubt it..
I know of only four 2+2 models, models: 932015, 932016, 932017 and 932018,
from 1984 to 1986.
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page8.html
(model 932017 was Electric! not gas powered..the rest were gas powered)

Scot


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I watched a video on youtube where someone had a Ariens. It was a 2 stage and it had big plastic wheels. Sort of like the older push mowers had. I don't remember if it was self propelled or pushed though.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is the video I remember.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Somebody has on on Craig's List near me now. They list the specifications down the page under the picture.

Ariens 2 Stage Snow Blower - $135 (Bettendorf)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Somebody has on on Craig's List near me now. They list the specifications down the page under the picture.
> 
> Ariens 2 Stage Snow Blower - $135 (Bettendorf)


 there was one like this on michigans CL but i don't remember which city


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

here it is
2-stage snowthrowers, Ariens + Jari Jaw - $100 (Eastpointe)


----------



## aupc1 (Jan 6, 2013)

This a answer to my question about a push Ariens 2 stage snowblower. I saw the unit, it a 6hp, 24" unit. Model 932103, 624. It has air tires, looks just like a regular ariens, But, has no gears underneath. Thats the way the model was made. Guess they tried to save money thinking people would buy, NOT!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

They were supposed to be "auger driven"..like a single-stage.
probably had a different auger design and/or speed compared to a "wheel driven" snowblower..

the auger was supposed to provide some forward motion, as it digs into the snow..
no idea if that was successful or not!
but they were clearly designed for areas with light snowfall amounts.
so "auger driven" in light snow probably worked fine..
Probably didnt work well in 2 feet of snow! 
but if you live in an area that gets 2 feet, you shouldn't have bought this machine anyway..

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you read cl posting i put up it says something about being auger driven like a single stage


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Moved your thread from Reviews to Discussion.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

*932017*



sscotsman said:


> I dont think so..
> but they did make an unusual 2-stage 2-cycle!
> it was their "Metro" 937000 series,
> Ariens only had four models, and they were only made from 1990 to 1995.
> ...



Thanks for the info on "the Metro" *sscotsman. *I have a 932017, I'm guessing they are quite rare.

Some info on the 2+2 and 5+2 versions of the 932000 series compact 2-stage models:

These "+" models are what I would classify as "Sub-compacts". Their frames are even smaller than standard 932's. I would also classify 939's as a sub-compact as well (when compared to the 920 series compacts) but nothing 2 stage is as small as these "+" 932's except maybe the 937's.
There would not be enough room in the frame to install an off the shelf disk o matic as is the case in other 932's.

These "+"models are auger driven and utilize no skids. On the auger are rubber paddle strips attached by rivets. The auger needs to be in full contact with the surface to provide forward motion. The rear wheels trail along and provide a pivot point in turns. There were two style of wheels, small and big wheel. Big wheel (or Deluxe) models needed different handlebars to clear the wheels, the frames were also drilled differently so as to raise the axle height substantially.

The 932017 2+2 (is the corded electric model) & has many parts peculiar to only the 932017. The decals are all different, there is zero operator controls other than an on-off dead-man switch and Ariens fully manual non-remote chute rotation. There is zero idler control for the blower, it is always tensioned. I'm not sure but I believe this is one of the earlier models with axial chute control as opposed to the circumferential gear. The axial support is attached directly to the motor c-face as opposed the the blower housing as is found on later gas models. The motor is a Briggs and Stratton unit, I have no idea who made it for them other than it is probably of American manufacture and of high quality. It is a 10 AMP 120V motor, that works out to about 1.25 horsepower. It has a special mount frame and top enclosure. Let me know if you would like pics?


----------

